# bodybuilding coach in the uk?



## Bailey9756

Im looking to comepte in natural bodybuilding, im 20yrs old, 93 kgs and keep getting told i should compete, admittidly by people who dont compete themselves.

however i want to hire someone based in the uk to help with off season and pre-contest prep. any one on here a a coach or could recommend a coach?

would be a great help, thanks in advance.


----------



## jonnym4

I'd go for Jordan Peters myself. His website is www.trainedbyjp.com

Not sure if he has any availability though


----------



## mikemull

@Pscarb or @bigbear seem to be popular on here and not full of **** like some others!


----------



## Suprakill4

James Watts South Coast Champion. He is my coach and has worked wanders on my physique in the 11 we have worked together. Can contact me for his contact details if you like. 2 people off here started with him on Monday after seeing the progress i have made since being with him.


----------



## Bailey9756

yh that would be ace if you could send me his contact details please.

also any info on weres hes based, the experiance youve had with him and the sort of trianing and nutrition methods he uses would be a biug help

thankyou


----------



## 3752

i will take my name out of the list as i am more than full at the moment.....i will say Jordan Peters would be my choice....


----------



## simonthepieman

Pscarb said:


> i will take my name out of the list as i am more than full at the moment.....i will say Jordan Peters would be my choice....


Very nice to see someone being humble and not just chasing every penny.

Nice one


----------



## Bailey9756

Looked at Jordan peters and seen he is based in glasgow which i a problem, im wondering i there is any in either London area or Birmingham area?>

again thanks or your help


----------



## small for now

Suprakill4 said:


> James Watts South Coast Champion. He is my coach and has worked wanders on my physique in the 11 we have worked together. Can contact me for his contact details if you like. 2 people off here started with him on Monday after seeing the progress i have made since being with him.


Another vote for James, i am one of the two Supra mentions i think,.hes been great for contact and great with whay he offers


----------



## Suprakill4

Bailey9756 said:


> Looked at Jordan peters and seen he is based in glasgow which i a problem, im wondering i there is any in either London area or Birmingham area?>
> 
> again thanks or your help


James is Kent based.


----------



## Suprakill4

small for now said:


> Another vote for James, i am one of the two Supra mentions i think,.hes been great for contact and great with whay he offers


Told you ya would be happy


----------



## small for now

Suprakill4 said:


> Told you ya would be happy


I am! Just waiting for programme now, pretty excited tbh mate


----------



## Suprakill4

small for now said:


> I am! Just waiting for programme now, pretty excited tbh mate


You should be scared more than anything lol. Har workouts.

@Spragga is the other new client. Get new journals up you fairies.


----------



## small for now

Suprakill4 said:


> You should be scared more than anything lol. Har workouts.
> 
> @Spragga is the other new client. Get new journals up you fairies.


Wouldnt expect it any other way lol.

Mine will be up tonight, i think


----------



## 3752

simonthepieman said:


> Very nice to see someone being humble and not just chasing every penny.
> 
> Nice one


i don't even advertise mate i keep tight control of the numbers i help take to many on and you lose the edge in my opinion....



Bailey9756 said:


> Looked at Jordan peters and seen he is based in glasgow which i a problem, im wondering i there is any in either London area or Birmingham area?>
> 
> again thanks or your help


no he is based in Birmingham mate, contact him via his page on FB buddy


----------



## Suprakill4

small for now said:


> Wouldnt expect it any other way lol.
> 
> Mine will be up tonight, i think


Excellent, drop me a pm with link when it is.

sorry for cluttering the thread.


----------



## Bailey9756

iv just email Jordan Peters hopeully will get a reply, thanks very much guys!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Mikey81 said:


> @Pscarb doesn't chase clients they are queuing up for his time


plus Paul is very selective of who he takes on too....if your not serious then dont waste his time as many others are waiting to be given a chance to be coached by him.... 

Just to add, in general be very selective of who you work with and whether they will work to your needs, some coaches talk the talk but when it comes to making you a custom plan & diet they cut and paste stuff they have given others.

Remember if a coach has lot of clients then it doesn't exactly mean they are successful; it could be they are just "in vogue" at the moment and they have a high number of clients leaving and joining. Each person has 24 hours in their day, so a coach has to do their daily routine plus fit in their clients into that 24 hour too....a good coach will limit the number of clients they can take on to give each the desired time needed.


----------



## alan_wilson

Jordan peters is a great shout and a very nice lad.

Smart as hell too....very smart.


----------



## Skye666

BodyBuilding101 said:


> plus Paul is very selective of who he takes on too....if your not serious then dont waste his time as many others are waiting to be given a chance to be coached by him....
> 
> Just to add, in general be very selective of who you work with and whether they will work to your needs, some coaches talk the talk but when it comes to making you a custom plan & diet they cut and paste stuff they have given others.
> 
> Remember if a coach has lot of clients then it doesn't exactly mean they are successful; it could be they are just "in vogue" at the moment and they have a high number of clients leaving and joining. Each person has 24 hours in their day, so a coach has to do their daily routine plus fit in their clients into that 24 hour too....a good coach will limit the number of clients they can take on to give each the desired time needed.


I had some info from a coach, I know a fair bit but wanted to progress to compete so its very specific I believe it's better to get advise from those that have been there but he wanted 400 quid for 2 skype sessions re training and diet....much as I want the advise too steep


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Skye666 said:


> I had some info from a coach, I know a fair bit but wanted to progress to compete so its very specific I believe it's better to get advise from those that have been there but he wanted 400 quid for 2 skype sessions re training and diet....much as I want the advise too steep


£400 for 2 skype sessions??? WTF, was he going to be naked in these sessions or something?

There are more reasonable coaches that probably know a lot more than that guy, make a thread here and someone should be able to help.

Paul is NOT taking on anymore clients from recent threads i have read


----------



## Skye666

BodyBuilding101 said:


> £400 for 2 skype sessions??? WTF, was he going to be naked in these sessions or something?
> 
> There are more reasonable coaches that probably know a lot more than that guy, make a thread here and someone should be able to help.
> 
> Paul is NOT taking on anymore clients from recent threads i have read


Lol I don't know if he was gonna be naked tbh I'd want his willy studded with diamonds too for that....however through and since writing this some one has pm me so hopefully fingers crossed !


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Skye666 said:


> Lol I don't know if he was gonna be naked tbh I'd want his willy studded with diamonds too for that....however through and since writing this some one has pm me so hopefully fingers crossed !


Diamonds on your c0ck....you like it rough dont you 

Glad you found help, but re-read my initial post and decide if that person is worth it or knows what he/she is talking about


----------



## BIGSOS

Suprakill4 said:


> James Watts South Coast Champion. He is my coach and has worked wanders on my physique in the 11 we have worked together. Can contact me for his contact details if you like. 2 people off here started with him on Monday after seeing the progress i have made since being with him.


Hi I've been looking for a trainer in the Kent area and stumbled across your conversation so I was wondering if you could forward me James details as well. I've googled him and I'm very impressed but can't find any way to contact him! Cheers


----------



## Suprakill4

BIGSOS said:


> Hi I've been looking for a trainer in the Kent area and stumbled across your conversation so I was wondering if you could forward me James details as well. I've googled him and I'm very impressed but can't find any way to contact him! Cheers


What's your email address.


----------



## reza85

I just started my 12 weeks program with conp and he seems to be well known on hear.


----------



## gymfreak786

Get some pics up lad so we can see some possible potential


----------



## Bigt85

Hi everybody!

This is my first post here!

I just moved to the UK and I'm looking for a trainer too. I live in London but I have no problem to move outside. @Suprakill4 could you please send me Paul's contact too?

Cheers!


----------



## alan_wilson

Bigt85 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> This is my first post here!
> 
> I just moved to the UK and I'm looking for a trainer too. I live in London but I have no problem to move outside. @Suprakill4 could you please send me Paul's contact too?
> 
> Cheers!


Speak to @Pscarb

Hes always busy though.

Try trainedbyjp (aka jordan peters) Paul would recommend him also id imagine

I was using jordan myself before i took ill. Really knowledgeable guy, Brilliant coach.


----------



## Bigt85

Thanks @alan_wilson.

I will contact Jordan, so you had a good experience with him.

For how long did he trained you?


----------



## alan_wilson

Bigt85 said:


> Thanks @alan_wilson.
> 
> I will contact Jordan, so you had a good experience with him.
> 
> For how long did he trained you?


I was with him around 10/12 weeks before i took ill.

Hes brilliant.. Just Google him or check his fb page out 

More importantly hes a top bloke.


----------



## Bigt85

Sounds great! I'll look up for him!

May I ask you you decided to take ill?

Thanks man!


----------



## alan_wilson

Bigt85 said:


> Sounds great! I'll look up for him!
> 
> May I ask you you decided to take ill?
> 
> Thanks man!


Any joy?


----------



## alan_wilson

Bigt85 said:


> Sounds great! I'll look up for him!
> 
> May I ask you you decided to take ill?
> 
> Thanks man!


Yeh i became seriously ill so all training had to stop.

Nearly done.. So I'll crack on for a while and speak to Jordan when I'm at a stage where training can get heavy again.


----------



## Bigt85

alan_wilson said:


> Yeh i became seriously ill so all training had to stop.
> 
> Nearly done.. So I'll crack on for a while and speak to Jordan when I'm at a stage where training can get heavy again.


Good luck man! hope you'll be back training heavy soon!

I had a look at Jordan's web site, looks great! but before decide to go with him or not I would like to meet him in person.


----------



## kafka82

Hey guys - i know it s kind of old thread but was wondering if you could share James Watts contact ?

You can PVT me maybe ?


----------



## Hardiman

Hi,

I know this is a well old thread but i would like the details of James Watts please

[email protected]


----------



## BryBry

How much of a difference to these coaches make? For instance do they hook you up with gear and force you to be consistent with training and diet?


----------



## Frandeman

BryBry said:


> How much of a difference to these coaches make? For instance do they hook you up with gear and force you to be consistent with training and diet?


it is a coach no a babysitter :001_tt2:


----------



## BryBry

Frandeman said:


> it is a coach no a babysitter :001_tt2:


exactly which is why I dot understand why they are so important? It's simple, you bulk or cut and edit your diet to suit your needs, so what extra oomph is worth spending hundreds of even thousands of pounds for?


----------



## Frandeman

BryBry said:


> exactly which is why I dot understand why they are so important? It's simple, you bulk or cut and edit your diet to suit your needs, so what extra oomph is worth spending hundreds of even thousands of pounds for?


You paying for knowledge and experience I suppose....

You still have to do the hard work


----------

